# Spain law



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello,

I'm thinking about buy a slingshot(concretly the PPSG) and I'd like to know if I'd recive it or not: I'm from Spain and I think here slingshots are ilegal so I don't know if It'd arrive to me.

Is there anyone here who lives in spain and has ordered a slingshot? (I don't know if i've writen good this question...)

Thank you.


----------



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

I've been searching information and the law says that perfected slingshots are ilegal so I'd like to know if someone has ever had any experience with this.

Thankyou


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Where are you from in Spain?

Thanks

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

kupis said:


> Where are you from in Spain?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


I'm from Catalonia!


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice, from what city in Cataloni?

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice! My aunt and uncle lived in Canadà Parc for about five years while they did work for the church. About 80km north east of Barcelona. We used to go there for vacation and camp out in their back yard. It's a beautiful region!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nik Nikolby (Aug 7, 2016)

hotserk said:


> I've been searching information and the law says that perfected slingshots are ilegal so I'd like to know if someone has ever had any experience with this.
> 
> Thankyou


What is a perfected slingshot? In my country wrist braces are illegal. Which will make it all the sweeter when I get the power badges.  one day.


----------



## Raku (Jan 21, 2016)

En España solo son ilegales las que tiene apoyo en el brazo,las demas se pueden comprar libremente por internet a cualquier fabricante sin mas problemas ,suelo llevar a concursos un maletin con repuestos y varios tirachinas y nunca he tenido ningun problema. Por supuesto que no seria bien visto por las fuerzas del orden que lleves el tirachinas y bolas de acero una tarde en un centro comercial.

un saludo


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

In my understanding, only slingshots with a wrist support structure, ergonomic grips, and rubber tubes are illegal in Spain - check this out:

http://www.tirachinasprofesionales.com/es/content/20-ley-tirachinas-espana

(Quote) "Artículo 18.

Los agentes de la autoridad podrán realizar, en todo caso, las comprobaciones necesarias para impedir que en las vías, lugares y establecimientos públicos se porten o utilicen ilegalmente armas, procediendo a su ocupación. Podrán proceder a la ocupación temporal, incluso de las que se lleven con licencia o permiso y de cualesquiera otros medios de agresión, si se estima necesario, con objeto de prevenir la comisión de cualquier delito, o cuando exista peligro para la seguridad de las personas o de las cosas.

*Nuestra Interpretación*

*La tenencia de tirachinas "a secas" es legal en España*. En le actual reglamento de Armas viene recogido que si es de tipo "perfeccionado" es arma prohibida.

Están prohibidos explicitamente por el reglamento de armas los "tirachinas perfeccionados". Claro, la interpretación de qué es un tirachinas perfeccionado es un tanto arbitraria, pero normalmente *se entiende por perfeccionado aquel que tiene elementos adicionales para aumentar la fuerza y/o precisión de tiro frente a un tirachinas básico. Los típicos son la banda de apoyo de muñeca y los estabilizadores.*

*Investigando un poco más, hemos visto que según interpretaciones de La Guardia Civil, los tres tipos de perfeccionamientos que convierten a un tirachinas en un tirachinas perfeccionado y por tanto en un artilugio prohibido son:*


*Mango anatómico (ergonomic grip: not allowed)*
*Banda de apoyo para aumentar la contundencia de tiro. (wrist support: not allowed)*
*Goma tubular. (rubber tubes: not allowed)*


----------



## Nik Nikolby (Aug 7, 2016)

That's really interesting that tubes specifically are not allowed.


----------



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

Raku said:


> En España solo son ilegales las que tiene apoyo en el brazo,las demas se pueden comprar libremente por internet a cualquier fabricante sin mas problemas ,suelo llevar a concursos un maletin con repuestos y varios tirachinas y nunca he tenido ningun problema. Por supuesto que no seria bien visto por las fuerzas del orden que lleves el tirachinas y bolas de acero una tarde en un centro comercial.
> 
> un saludo


Muchas gracias amigo!


----------



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks to every one!


----------

